# Was bedeutet dieses "111elf" (o.ä.)



## Primus Pilus (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand sagen, was dieses "111elf" oder so ähnlich bedeutet... alle anderen Floskeln sind mir in der Zwischenzeit ziemlich bekannt, nur damit kann ich nichts anfangen... helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste.... xD

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## KArzzor (13. Oktober 2008)

meinst du vieleicht night11  oder blood11 ? wen ja heist das elf also abkürzung


----------



## Primus Pilus (13. Oktober 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> meinst du vieleicht night11  oder blood11 ? wen ja heist das elf also abkürzung



Nein, dass B11 Blutelf und N11 Nachtelf heisst, ist mir bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wardir (13. Oktober 2008)

nein, denke er mein !!!11einself 

Ich ne kleine Verarschung, von Leuten die dazuneigen viele Ausrufezeichen zu machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111

Die vergessen einfach manchmal die Shift-Taste festzuhalten und dann kommt das raus!!!!!111

Und die Verarsche ist halt !!!!1111einself


----------



## Lemmerer (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin IMBA !!!!!11111elfeinhundertelfund11zig!


----------



## Mike.Mastermind (13. Oktober 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Nein, dass B11 Blutelf und N11 Nachtelf heisst, ist mir bekannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er meint wohl sowas wie:


ZOMFG, Gief ÖpixxXxxx plx!!1111elf



denk ich mal^^


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Nein, dass B11 Blutelf und N11 Nachtelf heisst, ist mir bekannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Enstand ursprünglich wohl mal daraus das jemand in seiner Hektik die Shifttaste vergessen hat als er mehrere Ausrufezeichen setzen wollte... und dann kommen eben einser bei raus.
Hat sich wohl eingebürgert das man das bei allem was Panik/Hektik/Kopflosigkeit ausdrücken soll hintendransetzt.


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, vermute aber, dass es auf Nr1 (number one) abzielt etc oder 1a gemacht oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönlich noch nie benutzt und auch keinen Bedarf für..



--edit--


ah ok, von den Ausrufezeichen soll das kommen... Dann ist es ja noch peinlicher als erwartet...
omg was für n Shice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hurb (13. Oktober 2008)

Kommt von den Ausrufezeichen die manche Leute machen....
So z.B.
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wenn du dann zuerst die Finger von der Shift Taste nimmst dann werden die letzten ausrufezeichen zu 1en... Das fanden Leute funny weil vorallem noobs immer wieder gerne schreiben:
juhuuuuuu!!!!!1111
und deshalb haben es manche mit absicht gemacht... und um anderen die Absicht und die Ironie klarzumachen schreibt man: JAWOLLLL!!!!11einseinself
(schreibt also die letzten Zahlen)

besonders beliebt:
ERSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111einself
HUNTER ITEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111einseinself

also es is quatsch!!!!!einseinself xD


----------



## Tyraila (13. Oktober 2008)

xD was man so alles für ein blödsinn machen kann


----------



## Primus Pilus (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle,

vielen Dank... ist mir jetzt klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau das meinte ich und die Erklärung ist absolut plausibel... ja, manche Leute scheinen Ausrufezeichen in der Familiengroßpackung eingekauft zu haben und sie auf solche Art und Weise wieder an den Mann bringen wollen...

Nochmal danke und Grüße

Primus Pilus


----------



## Midnighttalker (13. Oktober 2008)

viele die etwas ganz wichtiges sagen wollen machen viel !!!!!!!!!! dahinter wie schon erwähnt bleibt dabei die Shift oft zu kurz und so entsteht !!!111
man benutzes aber eher als Ironie
da die, die viel ! machen meist eh nur unsinn von sich geben und ihr geschriebenes als das wichtigste überhaubt sehen

FIRST!!!!11einseinself


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Dazu kann man eigentlich nur Pratchett zitieren:
“Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign for a diseased mind!
And all those exclamation marks, you notice? Five? A sure sign of someone who wears his underpants on his head.”


----------



## Zoidberg5103 (13. Oktober 2008)

endlich kapier ich den auch. Hab eine CH-Tastatur, und dort ist das ! ganz woanders. Bei mir ist es zwischen ü und der Entertaste. Auf der 

folglich --> !!!!!!!!!!¨¨¨¨¨ 

frage wenn bei euch das ! über dem 1 ist, wo ist dann das + ?


----------



## Malakas (13. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Dazu kann man eigentlich nur Pratchett zitieren:
> “Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign for a diseased mind!
> And all those exclamation marks, you notice? Five? A sure sign of someone who wears his underpants on his head.”




da muss ich ihm recht geben !!!!!!


----------



## Malakas (13. Oktober 2008)

Zoidberg5103 schrieb:


> endlich kapier ich den auch. Hab eine CH-Tastatur, und dort ist das ! ganz woanders. Bei mir ist es zwischen ü und der Entertaste. Auf der
> 
> folglich --> !!!!!!!!!!¨¨¨¨¨
> 
> frage wenn bei euch das ! über dem 1 ist, wo ist dann das + ?




neben der return taste, links davon ist das "Ü"


----------



## Mofriese (13. Oktober 2008)

Zoidberg5103 schrieb:


> endlich kapier ich den auch. Hab eine CH-Tastatur, und dort ist das ! ganz woanders. Bei mir ist es zwischen ü und der Entertaste. Auf der
> 
> folglich --> !!!!!!!!!!¨¨¨¨¨
> 
> frage wenn bei euch das ! über dem 1 ist, wo ist dann das + ?



Das + ist zwischen ü und der Entertaste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Oktober 2008)

das plus bei mir ist zwischen Ü und # ^^ oder bei meiner mac tastatur  Ü und enter


----------



## Lamnosáh (13. Oktober 2008)

Tastatur-Layouts


----------



## Stüssy (13. Oktober 2008)

11!!111!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111113224


----------



## grimmjow (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich mache es immer im englischen.. deutsch hört sich das total bescheuert an, finde ich.

giev meh epix nao!!1!1one

Was ein sinnvoller Beitrag von meiner Seite. xD


----------



## Natsumee (13. Oktober 2008)

typisch deutsche^^

in der schweiz kann das eigentlich nciht passieren das würde dann so aussehen !!!¨¨¨¨


----------



## Camô (13. Oktober 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir mal jemand sagen, was dieses "111elf" oder so ähnlich bedeutet... alle anderen Floskeln sind mir in der Zwischenzeit ziemlich bekannt, nur damit kann ich nichts anfangen... helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste.... xD
> 
> ...


Hauptsache du gewöhnst es dir nicht an!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (13. Oktober 2008)

hurb schrieb:


> .... Das fanden Leute funny weil vorallem noobs immer wieder gerne schreiben:.......




Sorry aber da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen. Es sind meistens die selbsternannten "Pro" Spieler welche Sachen wie "gogogo!!!!!!!!!!11" oder ähnliches verwenden. Bei mir landen Spieler die Satzzeichen im Rudel verwenden übrigens ziemlich schnell auf ignore.


----------



## Bragos (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Thema   11ig    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Oktober 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Ich mache es immer im englischen.. deutsch hört sich das total bescheuert an, finde ich. [...]


LOL...
Aber "giev meh epix nao!!1!1one" hört sich besser an?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Oktober 2008)

Zoidberg5103 schrieb:


> endlich kapier ich den auch. Hab eine CH-Tastatur, und dort ist das ! ganz woanders. Bei mir ist es zwischen ü und der Entertaste. Auf der
> 
> folglich --> !!!!!!!!!!¨¨¨¨¨
> 
> frage wenn bei euch das ! über dem 1 ist, wo ist dann das + ?



hol dir ne neue tastatur oO


----------



## riggedi (13. Oktober 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> LOL...
> Aber "giev meh epix nao!!1!1one" hört sich besser an?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur mit dem Zusatz:

_Abba sofocht!!!11elf_

Riggedi


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (14. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> [...]_Abba sofocht!!!11elf_[...]


Hmm... ich dachte eigentlich, dass das "nao" dies schon aussagt... aber gut, man kann es schliesslich nicht oft genug erwähnen!!!!!11111oneoneeleven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (14. Oktober 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir mal jemand sagen, was dieses "111elf" oder so ähnlich bedeutet... alle anderen Floskeln sind mir in der Zwischenzeit ziemlich bekannt, nur damit kann ich nichts anfangen... helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste.... xD
> 
> ...



Das und "edit sagt first (etc)" zeugt immer von besonders hohem Intellekt...


----------



## Gattay (14. Oktober 2008)

heißt n811, also quasi nightelf, nachtelf


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> hol dir ne neue tastatur oO



Wieso? Schweizer Tastaturlayout *gg* da brauch es keine neue Tastatur...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

zum glück hab ich ne schweizer tastatur da gibts nur ++++++++111111111111111 oder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich finds sowiso mist !!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111ELFOMG
Zeugt für mich von Kiddy stile und dem Drang sich der Masse anzupassen.


----------



## Perkone (14. Oktober 2008)

Oder auch !!!!11!1einself11!!!1n811 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (14. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Dazu kann man eigentlich nur Pratchett zitieren:
> &#8220;Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign for a diseased mind!
> And all those exclamation marks, you notice? Five? A sure sign of someone who wears his underpants on his head.&#8221;




Just watch my sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

